
Beyond Bootcamp: Interview Week Prep Guide - jcutrell
Hi folks!<p>I&#x27;ve written a book I&#x27;m giving away for free to developers who are preparing for an interview. I&#x27;m sharing it with you today.<p>Heads up: this is <i>not</i> a technical book. In the book, you will go through a series of exercises that will prepare you mentally and emotionally, and help you uncover your strengths and personal objectives. Then, you&#x27;ll connect those to the company you are interviewing with.<p>The project was launched on ProductHunt today:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;search?q=beyond%20bootcamp&amp;all=true<p>I&#x27;m using the search URL because apparently upvoting from a direct link doesn&#x27;t help the project spread.<p>I&#x27;d be happy to answer questions, and I look forward to feedback and positive stories about your successful interviews in the future.
======
minimaxir
Don’t manipulate votes on Product Hunt by attempting to link to a search page
instead of the project itself.

